# goal for summer



## fiver (Feb 10, 2005)

My goal for summer is to start fighting this disorder for real and actually read a book on SA this summer (I'm not sure how I'm gonna order it without anyone finding out though). I'm also getting a job, so that will be a good way to practice being in social situations and test my anxiety. 

So yeah, I hope this goes well.


----------



## sherbert (Jun 24, 2005)

I am glad you are trying to start to fight this disorder, however if you are planning on doing so i don't think it's a good idea to hide the fact you have it. If you can find people who are supportive it would benefit you greatly in making progress. As for reading--yeah that's great... i have read a lot on his stuff it helps to engrain positive thought idea and new ways of dealing with social situations. Be sure to test out what you learn in the books though,


----------



## meggiehamilton (Nov 12, 2003)

I think that is a great idea. Remember to take baby steps. This way you can build confidence. Good luck! :banana


----------



## Matilda (Jul 23, 2005)

Well, this is my observation

_:: The mood is over as soon as the book is over::_

I mean for some period of time you are inspired, but then&#8230;

What can be done? I was trying to give the same book to my friend. or share my thoughts and experience with someone.

But what works best is to find a new book ASAP and just keep moving! 

It is still a secret for me. How to find *internal* source of inspiration and motivation?

Wish you best


----------

